
Jack Bogle, founder of Vanguard Group and creator of the index fund, dies age 89 - sokoloff
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/14/jack-bogle-founder-of-vanguard-group-and-creator-of-the-index-fund-xxxxxes-at-age-89.html
======
fiveFeet
RIP! It is a bit weird that cnbc link [1] shows 2018/12/14 in the URL even
though he died on 2019-01-16.

[1] - [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/14/jack-bogle-founder-of-
vangua...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/14/jack-bogle-founder-of-vanguard-
group-and-creator-of-the-index-fund-dies-at-age-89.html)

~~~
sokoloff
That is weird. (And well-spotted.)

I wonder if it's maybe an artifact of a pre-written obituary being in their
CMS and someone not pushing the right buttons to change the URL before
publishing. (A lot of notable obits are pre-written.)

